# Hex nut impression on puck



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

Evening all

I have just read a review of the Silvia on home barista.

In it dan says to be sure that the nut doesn't leave a mark on the coffee puck when you lock in.

I went down a gram when dosing to avoid this but it leaves a mark at the end when the coffee has expanded.

Is this likely to create channelling at the end of the shot even if it's ok at the start ?

Cheers ed


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

If possible replace the nut


----------



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for that.

I've done the screen. Is that nut flush to it ?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Providing it is not touching the nut when first fitted there should be no problem, inevitably as the puck is wetted and expands it can contact the nut.

Channelling is more likely to be caused by inefficient distribution, do you stir the grounds to settle and break up any clumps ?


----------



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Providing it is not touching the nut when first fitted there should be no problem, inevitably as the puck is wetted and expands it can contact the nut.
> 
> Channelling is more likely to be caused by inefficient distribution, do you stir the grounds to settle and break up any clumps ?


I've just bought a distribution aid.

The coffee is coming through very nicely as a result once I'd adjusted the depth

I have noticed a difference since I reduced the dose.

I was using an 18g VST and that was too close to the screen at 18g


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

VST's are very good baskets but they do not take prisoners


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> VST's are very good baskets but they do not take prisoners


That's the truth. Still can't quite believe how much more careful I had to be on shot prep. when I moved from IMS to VST.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Personally I think some sort of feature in the shower screen that tells people that they are over filling is a good idea. I used my BE a lot like that using the hex hole in the screw that retains it as an indication. On one bean I chose to have the puck showing a very slight impression of it. It suited grind and the bean. Others backed off the weight of grinds until it went away. It was possible to put enough in and leave a very clear impression of the hole in the screw on the puck but strength of taste went down well before that.








Wish I could work the same way on the DB. That seems to leave a similar puck how ever much is in it.

It's worth bothering as taste can change. If too much is in a coarser grind will be being used. Initial flow is higher than it can be slowing down as the grinds expand and are trapped against the shower screen. That can be pretty noticeable. Ok if that is what some one wants but easy to do without knowing it's happening.

John

-


----------



## willvo84 (Dec 1, 2018)

El carajillo said:


> Providing it is not touching the nut when first fitted there should be no problem, inevitably as the puck is wetted and expands it can contact the nut.
> 
> Channelling is more likely to be caused by inefficient distribution, do you stir the grounds to settle and break up any clumps ?


This, I don't tend to find a problem too often with mine - once the grounds expand they may make an impression, but unless you're seriously up-dosing, I can't see it happening often


----------

